# Feel like laughing?



## allgrownup (Sep 4, 2007)

For some reason, i always find this funny.  I just never get tired of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1VmGjJJFrc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sr8h_7ONK24

and who could forget this one.........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaOjFGIMo2U


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 4, 2007)

hahahahahaha....you hear the cop on the first video when the guy cracks his head the second time "youre going to have to stop doing that" lmao


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 4, 2007)

go to youtube and find the video called land lord with will farrell  u'll laugh so hard.


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 4, 2007)

Inappropriate link, removed by SmokinMom


----------



## louis (Sep 4, 2007)

Lmao.  I loved the fight one....  See the way his arms went up like "Please don't hurt me!"


----------



## Passenger (Sep 4, 2007)

This is a stoner forum no violence please


----------



## the_riz (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah grownincali.. no need for that, i dont see how it was "funny" more like sad and pathetic. 

Fair enough things happen and someone gets a shiner, but there was no need for that guy to keep hitting him while he was on the floor


----------



## louis (Sep 4, 2007)

It looked to me like it was gang related.  My guess is someone was runnin there mouth in the bario.  I agree.  Violence is never the answer, but that guy wasn't gonna stop ti'll he got hit.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

Passenger said:
			
		

> This is a stoner forum no violence please



Thanks Passanger, you're very right.

Hey guys- for future reference, please use the Report Bad Post button for anything you feel is not appropriate for the forum.  Then we can take care of it even sooner.  I removed the link.  Thanks!


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 4, 2007)

well the link has been removed, but..

i dont think its sad and pathetic when someone is trying to intimidate someone..call them out...then gets whats coming to them..it WAS gang related, which is what makes it stupid and funny.i mean the guy who actually gets hit..is trying to get someone to go around the corner, so they can jump him.

btw...i dont hear any comments about watching ladies almost break their necks,or a kid almost falling off a theme park ride and his moms laughing at him while he begs for help being "sad and pathetic" and those were accidents..

heres my confusion... lady falls off trampoline..directly on her head/neck, another rolls down a slide and wipes out and crushes a 5 year old.. who knows what happens to them..but thats all fun and games..now when a gangbanger runs his mouth and someone shuts it for him...

OH SWEET JESUS NO!!!!! thats barbaric! 

its a mad world, but everyone is entitled to their opinion of what "senseless violence" is i guess.





			
				the_riz said:
			
		

> yeah grownincali.. no need for that, i dont see how it was "funny" more like sad and pathetic.
> 
> Fair enough things happen and someone gets a shiner, but there was no need for that guy to keep hitting him while he was on the floor


----------



## the_riz (Sep 4, 2007)

Grownincali420 said:
			
		

> well the link has been removed, but..
> 
> i dont think its sad and pathetic when someone is trying to intimidate someone..call them out...then gets whats coming to them..it WAS gang related, which is what makes it stupid and funny.i mean the guy who actually gets hit..is trying to get someone to go around the corner, so they can jump him.
> 
> ...




Well for starters i dont consider people falling over "violent" in any way.

People fall over every day, and its hilarious as I and every single one of you (dont deny it) has fallen over comically at least at one time in your life, and laughed at others doing so..

And as i said. You run off your mouth in town, you get a punch, fair enough. But to keep hitting the guy whilst on the floor and stamping on his face is animalistic... How you can even _begin_ to compare that to a few people falling over is way beyond me, i dont see the comedy.

When it comes to the gangbangers, yeah.. I think its senseless, stupid, dumb, irrational and one day they will realize this. Unfortunately it will probably be while laying on a sidewalk somewhere clutching the bullet wound on there chest.


Lets not argue. Those are your views these are mine.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 4, 2007)

any other laugh your @#* off FUNNY links?

what about the cop who died link?  that was hilarious as well.


----------



## the_riz (Sep 4, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJUDTgMhzgQ


----------



## louis (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm not one to argue, but I don't see in the rules where it says no violence.   

:hitchair:  <<< We putting a ban on that now?


----------



## scoot1073 (Sep 4, 2007)

wow now thats a big mouth..lol


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 5, 2007)

i wasnt really tryin to argue, just state my opinion..


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 5, 2007)

maybe i can get my point across better by showing you what i mean

i dont want to come across as someone who gets off or justifies violonce.. i just thought the video was almost like a...karma thing

now...video 1..  does contain "A" punch..however...its not brutal..theres no hitting while someone is on the ground.its in a sanctioned fight.. and i think everyone will agree with me with a "what did he expect?!" response..as for the humor factor..ill let you decide for yourself..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=X5jnA3L_OKs


and video 2..an "accident" someone falls...however, this shows the aftermath..instead of a clip of the incident with a benny hill theme song backround..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_IiD-hk2KV8


case and point..video 1= mild violence yet funny
                      video 2=no violence, yet sickening and not funny at all.


and in closing..i was never saying that the falls on the original post were violent..just that from a moral stance..it asnt any more "wholesome" than what i posted..


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 5, 2007)

now on to the point of the post!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RO10s_HK6d0

now  its not a debate anymore and the post doesnt get locked


----------



## louis (Sep 5, 2007)

Lmao.  Beware of the milky pirate..


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 5, 2007)

what happened to all the funny posts???????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7UqfP3FGYU&mode=related&search=


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNeDom1rW4w

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
   funny post


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 6, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SfOWa6-H_zg


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 6, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MWDVpSUXHeM


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2007)

Interesting links Growincali420 but I really didn't see anything funny.  Just a lot of profanity.   :confused2: 

Guys please remember what you might find funny could be offensive to someone else.

This one always makes me laugh:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=p4tEQ-Bodac


----------



## Old Toby (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats funny Mom!
I think the british stuff is way better but thats just cos I see more of it over here
Heres a good one from british tv, THATS NUMBERWANG!
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=zJDu5D_IXbc


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 6, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Interesting links Growincali420 but I really didn't see anything funny. Just a lot of profanity. :confused2:
> 
> Guys please remember what you might find funny could be offensive to someone else.
> 
> ...


 
are you joking? not funny at all?? but a guy cleaning a window is funny..hmm

is profanity a big deal when the content of this site is pretty much illegal?

im all 100 % completely down with marpassion and everything going on here..but that seems rather..well...gay..its like going to a strip club..being able to fold a dollar up real nice and shove it up some 22 year old "entertainer's" back door...but you better not have on a hat or flip flop sandals while doing it..because those articles of clothing arent "classy"

besides, that first amendment still reigns supreme,and the language filters are bad enough


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2007)

Well some here may take offensive to the word wigger or the black comedians nasty language.  With the language filters in place surely you know that profanity wasn't welcome?

I am not gonna argue with you, just stating the facts.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 6, 2007)

The owner of a drug store walks in to find a guy leaning heavily against a wall. The owner asks the clerk, "What's with that guy over there by the wall?"  The clerk says, "Well, he came in here this morning to get something for his cough. I couldn't find the cough syrup, so I gave him an entire bottle of laxative." 
 The owner says, "You idiot! You can't treat a cough with laxatives!"  
 The clerk says, "Oh yeah? Look at him, he's afraid to cough!"


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 8, 2007)

Off airport landing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLGx1tckSkA&mode=related&search=


----------



## the_riz (Sep 8, 2007)

LOL :rofl: awesome agu, loved it! 

"Oh yeah? Look at him, he's afraid to cough!"  lol


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

Little Mary was not the best student in Sunday School. Usually she slept through the class. One day the teacher called on her while she was napping, ''Tell me, Mary, who created the universe?'' When Mary didn't stir, little Johnny, an altruistic boy seated in the chair behind her, took a pin and jabbed her in the rear. ''God Almighty !'' shouted Mary and the teacher said, ''Very good'' and Mary fell back to sleep. 

A while later the teacher asked Mary, ''Who is our Lord and Savior?'' But Mary didn't even stir from her slumber. Once again, Johnny came to the rescue and stuck her again. ''Jesus Christ!'' shouted Mary and the teacher said, ''Very good,'' and Mary fell back to sleep. Then the teacher asked Mary a third question, ''What did Eve say to Adam after she had her twenty-third child?'' And again, Johnny jabbed her with the pin. This time Mary jumped up and shouted, ''If you stick that damn thing in me one more time, I'll break it in half!'' And the Teacher fainted.


----------



## louis (Sep 15, 2007)

INTERNET!  LOL INTERNET!  Gotta see.  This guy is on crack.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xHw5T4_JmmM


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 15, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tNn6qOrXkYM

its dope


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 15, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FiNUkDnDMFA

holy hell...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2007)

A guy who purchased his lovely wife a pocket Taser for their anniversary
>submitted this:
>
>Last weekend at Larry's Pistol & Pawn Shop I was looking for a little
>something extra for my wife, Toni. What I came across was a 100,000-volt
>pocket/purse- sized taser. The effects of the taser were supposed to be
>short lived, with no long-term adverse affect on an assailant. The idea
>is to allow my wife -- who would never consider a gun --adequate time to
>retreat to safety. WAY TOO COOL!!
>
>Long story short, I bought the device and brought it home. I loaded in
>two triple-a batteries and pushed the button. Nothing! I was
>disappointed. But then I read (yes, 'read') that if I pushed the button
>AND pressed it against a metal surface at the same time; I'd get the
>blue arch of electricity darting back and forth between the prongs and
>I'd know it was working.. Awesome!!! (Actually, I have yet to explain to
>Toni what that burn spot is on the face of her microwave). Okay, so I
>was home alone with this new toy, thinking to myself that it couldn't be
>all that bad with only two triple-A batteries, right?!!
>
>There I sat in my recliner, my cat Gracie looking on intently (trusting
>little soul) while I was reading the directions and thinking that I
>really needed to try this thing out on a flesh and blood moving target.
>I must admit I thought about zapping Gracie (for a fraction of a second)
>and thought better of it. She is such a sweet cat. But, if I was going
>to give this thing to my wife to protect herself against a mugger, I did
>want some assurance that it would work as advertised. Am I wrong??
>
>So, there I sat in a pair of shorts and a tank top with my reading
>glasses perched delicately on the bridge of my nose, directions in one
>hand, and taser in another.The directions said that a one-second burst
>would shock and disorient your assailant; a two-second burst was
>supposed to cause muscle spasms and a major loss of bodily control; a
>three-second burst would purportedly make your assailant flop on the
>ground like a fish out of water. Any burst longer than three seconds
>would be wasting the batteries.
>
>So, I'm sitting there alone, Gracie looking on with her head cocked to
>one side as if to say, 'don't do it,' reasoning that a one-second burst
>from such a tiny little ole thing couldn't hurt all that bad. I decided
>to give myself a one-second burst just for the heck of it. I touched the
>prongs to my naked thigh, pushed the button, and HOLY MOTHER OF GOD,
>WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION @[email protected]$$!%[email protected]*!! I'm pretty sure Jessie Ventura
>ran in through the side door, picked me up in the recliner, and body
>slammed us both on the carpet, over and over and over again.
>
>I vaguely recall waking up on my side in the fetal position, with tears
>in my eyes, body soaking wet, both nipples on fire, testicles nowhere to
>be found, with my left arm tucked under my body in the oddest position,
>and tingling in my legs.
>
>You should know, if you ever feel compelled to 'mug' yourself with a
>taser, that there is no such thing as a one-second burst when you zap
>yourself. You will not let go of that thing until it is dislodged from
>your hand by a violent thrashing about on the floor. SON-OF-A-... that
>hurt like heck!!!
>
>A minute or so later (I can't be sure, as time was a relative thing at
>that point), I collected what little wits I had left, sat up and
>surveyed the landscape. My bent reading glasses were on the mantel of
>the fireplace. How did they get up there??? My triceps, right thigh and
>both nipples were still twitching. My face felt like it had been shot up
>with Novocain, and my bottom lip weighed 88 lbs. I'm still looking for
>my testicles!! I'm offering a significant reward for their safe return.
>
>Still in shock,
>
>Earl


----------



## louis (Sep 17, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> A guy who purchased his lovely wife a pocket Taser for their anniversary
> >submitted this:
> >
> >Last weekend at Larry's Pistol & Pawn Shop I was looking for a little
> ...



Wow.  I have heard that before.  Right down to the name of the gun store.  Check this out.
http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/40398110.html


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 17, 2007)

thats too funny!


Reminds me of the time i got a pressure washer to blast paint off a house.  It was really darn hot outside and i was bare foot.  When i got to the driveway it was blistering hot so I shot the ground to cool it down.  Next i thought, huh.....maybe i'll spray off my feet and cool them down.  i was just about to depress the trigger and spray the top of my foot when i suddenly thought, "wait a sec, this could hurt"!  

so without thinking i raised my left hand and blasted it   

needless to say.......that thing cut open my hand like a wide jagged butter knife.  

 :holysheep:   undoubtedly ONE of the stupidest thing i've ever done.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 17, 2007)

Jay and Silent Bob always make me laugh as well:  CLASSIC!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkY--mEUBH0


----------



## louis (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4Mc40bqhWY

I love jay and bob.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 17, 2007)

This is a repost, but this thread seems more appropriate for it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKJDYXbxCdI

Love the song, "These lyrics don't make sense...think about the evidence"

LOL


----------



## Bubby (Sep 18, 2007)

> so without thinking i raised my left hand and blasted it



:laugh:

I'm not the only one!


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 18, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Interesting links Growincali420 but I really didn't see anything funny. Just a lot of profanity. :confused2:
> 
> Guys please remember what you might find funny could be offensive to someone else.
> 
> ...


 
Loved it!!!!!!


----------



## Pranic (Sep 19, 2007)

that fat kid is the bomb.. i wanna take him out for a hamburger and the whole buffet... lol


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh man, my dream job!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPo9sCqza98


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 23, 2007)

Above the influence:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWvEGre-QUk


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 9, 2007)

check it out........


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2076792283556696965&pr=goog-sl


----------

